# Rugby



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Anyone up for a game of rugby this weekend?

Ipswich are short of hookers

Oh, and the ipswich football team have cancelled their match this saturday, a dyslexic killed all their substitutes


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

You sick bastard


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

difference between ipswich killer & mr kipling.....

mr kipling put 6 tarts in a box


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Think its cold here? its minus five in Ipswich

Theres a dislexic santa going round Ipswich, he keeps putting prozzies under trees


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Ye bunch of sick puppies.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

yorkshire ripper did13 prozzies in 4 years.

ipswich killer did 5 in a week. proving .....................................................

you cant get quicker than an ipswich ripper


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

:laugh:


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i cant play with u guyz cuz i live in canada but rugby is the sh*t...i play loosehead prop


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

LOL you don't have a clue what we're talking about do you


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

no







anyone wanna fill me in?


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Theres a serial killer on the loose over here. So far he's killed 5 prostitutes in or around Ipswich. It looks like he's a copycat of the Yorkshire ripper, on some holy quest to clense the streets. Fastest serial killer in English history aswell.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Trigga said:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd like to


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

piranhasrule said:


> Think its cold here? its minus five in Ipswich
> 
> Theres a dislexic santa going round Ipswich, he keeps putting prozzies under trees


Thats awful !







Any update on this killer?


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Police have arrested this unhinged looking fella........

Suffolk ripper suspect arrested

looks like a right tool dont he


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

This is his myspace page.........

Suffolk Ripper Suspect's Myspace page


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Morpheus said:


> This is his myspace page.........
> 
> Suffolk Ripper Suspect's Myspace page










what the f.........


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

what does all this gotta do with rugby!!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Trigga said:


> what does all this gotta do with rugby!!


because this bloke is murdering hookers


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

Those 5 friends he got the 5 prozzies?

I think I'll send him request to be friend


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

Trigga said:


> what does all this gotta do with rugby!!


The murdered prostitutes were all massive rugby fans.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

He did it!!!!!

Any 37yr old with a myspace page must have muderous intentions


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

what was funny was, one of his myspace "freinds" , a not bad looking 30 something bird, was deluged with messages yesterday on her page like "no way your shagging the suffolk ripper" , she got so pissed off she left an angry message on her blog telling everyone to f*ck off.

:


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

how ironic...has 'trigga' ever watched only fools & horses


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

SamT said:


> Those 5 friends he got the 5 prozzies?
> 
> I think I'll send him request to be friend


Could ya throw my ex's name in there aswell?


----------

